# New Sock Question



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Ok, here is another question. I am someone who does better when she can see something. This is probably very simple, but I want to be sure. 

I am done with the ribbing and will start the heel. It is having me put 32 stitches on one needle. Here is what it says...
"On your next needle, (working yarn coming from last stitch of last needle), you need 32 stitches. This is needle #1. *KEEP the working yarn before the first stitch on needle #1."

Ok, that last part... Does that mean that the working yarn stays on the last needle like it was?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, it just means to get your stitches organised BEFORE you do anything with the 32 which will become the heelflap. The working yarn will be waiting right there before 'needle 1'.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Those directions are confusing. I'm just starting my heel flap too. Basically you just work back and forth those 32 stitches and ignore the rest of your sock for awhile. Just go on from where you are onto your needle with the 32 heel stitches and ignore the other needles for awhile. Maybe what they are talking about is this: "for making and turning the heel, slip the slipped stitches purlwise with yarn in back on the right-side rows and with yarn in front on wrong-side rows." The first stitch is slipped (right side of sock--slip it with yarn in back), but you will probably be starting with the wrong side first, so you will slip the first stitch with yarn in front, then mine says to purl the rest. Right side, I slip like a purl only the yarn in back, then I knit 1, slip 1 all the way across. Back and forth until the heel flap is 2 1/2 inches long, then go on to turning the heel---which is really confusing.  I don't know if I explained that very well, but I'm sure others on here can do better than me, but maybe that helps a little.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

here is a web site that helped me a lot, you tube, how to knit socks , turn heel. hope this helps.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I hope ya'll don't get tired of the questions. Once I understand, I am good to go, but I don't do well when I am not sure. I got my stitches all on the right needles, etc. Here is what the pattern says to do. 

_Work back and forth on needle #1.
Row 1 (on the right side of your work): *Slip 1, Knit 1* Repeat between * across, turn work. (32 24 20 stitches)
Row 2 (wrong side): Slip one, purl across. (Slip ONLY the first stitch, purl the rest including the slipped stitches from row 1.)

*Again, SLIP AS IF TO PURL

Repeat rows 1 & 2 until you have worked a total of 31 23 19 rows ending with a right side row. You can count rows easily by counting the slipped stitches on the end of the row. There will be 16 12 10 elongated slipped stitches. (You will use these later to pick up stitches for the gusset.)_

So, when it says slip one, does that mean, I just push the stitch onto the other needle? So, if that is correct, I would slip one over (as if to purl), then knit one and then slip one over and then knit the next one?


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> So, when it says slip one, does that mean, I just push the stitch onto the other needle?


Yes. You are going to knit every alternate stitch.



> So, if that is correct, I would slip one over (as if to purl), then knit one and then slip one over and then knit the next one?


Not quite. 

On the KNIT row (odd numbered rows, right side facing you) you slip one onto your right hand needle (as if you are knitting it, but do not knit), then knit the next stitch, then slip one and so on.

On the PURL row (even numbered rows, wrong side facing you) you slip one "as if to purl" (come in from behind and slip it onto the right hand needle), then purl across the rest of the row.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

well i did a little diffrent last night. finished my second sock...i slipped one stitch onto the other needle, then knitted all the way to end, turned to wrong side slipped stitchand purled all the way to end.... like it said you will use the slipped stitches at the end to pick up later hope this helps pat


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

To slip a stitch you simply move (slip) that stitch to the working needle. You do nothing to that stitch just move it onto the working needle and continue with the rest of the stitches on the other working needle. 

When you are working on the right side of the work, that means the right side (front) of the fabric will be facing you. So you will move (slip) that very first stitch onto the new working needle. Slip it knit wise, which means you enter the stitch as if you are going to knit it but you just slip it onto that needle. then go into the next stitch as if to knit and knit that stitch, slip the next one, and so on. Purling would be the same way only you will only slip that first stitch, as if to purl. 

Does that make sense?

Even if it doesn't call for it I will often slip the first stitch of everything I knit, especially if I will be joining it to another piece at some point.

Sounds like you are doing a great job! Keep going and keep asking questions, that's why we are here :goodjob:

ETA: The knit, slip, knit stitch on the heel flap is called the heel stitch


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Ok, I did the first part of the heel. Now it is saying this.....

_*So now you have your finished heel flap. You should have last knitted a right side row (slip 1 knit 1 row), and you're ready to purl the next.

Row 1:

With your empty working needle, purl to 2 stitches beyond center. (purl 18 14 12 stitches.)
Next, purl 2 stitches together as one (see pic and instructions below).
Purl one more stitch and turn your work.. (yes, even though you havent purled all the stitches on your needle.)*_

So, if I purl 18, then purl 2 together, I will have 19 stitches on my needle right?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, 19 stitches. Then it says to purl one more after the p2tog. So you will have 20 all together.

You are beginning the turning of the heel now, how exciting!!


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

the...turning...of...the...heel


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Humburger said:


> the...turning...of...the...heel


Ginny, I did that part and it turned out good. It is so cute!!! If you are over this way, stop in!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like you have it just right. This is the fun part that always makes me gob-stopped that it just works :goodjob:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marci,

Counds like you are doing much better than I did my first time of knitting socks ....

When it got to turning the heel ... I kept my working stitches of the heel on 2 needles, the extra heel stitches on 2 needles and the instep on 2 other needles ....

What was I thinking?!?!?!?

Cyndi


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Well, it is all thanks to ya'll and the help you have given EVERY step of the way.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Did you get those gusset stitches picked up okay? 

The 2nd sock will go so much faster, you will see.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Tip for picking up stitches on the gusset. I use a crochet hook and pull the yarn through the stitch. It's easier than using a needle, I think. Once you have all the stitches picked up then slip them from the crochet hook onto a needle.

Also I pick up more stitches then asked for (if needed) so I don't get that hole between the instep and the heel. Then I knit stitches together to get the correct number as needed.

Don't for get pictures. I want to see your heel :sing:


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

congrats....i found out making a sock is a real challenge, and so much fun when it is finished....


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Here are a couple of pictures of the heel. I am trying photobucket for the first time. Hope this works.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Awww, what a cute little heel cup. LOL. Pretty yarn too.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! your doing a great job on those! Love the yarn too!


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow! I am impressed! But, it looks like I won't make over there until about June! LOL!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I used a crochet hook like Marchwind suggested. That made it very easy. Here is where I am now. I just need to measure my foot and make my sock fit it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You could try it on right now and take a picture. I don't measure my foot I just keep trying it on every so often to see where I think I'll begin the toe decreases. You are on easy street now all the really difficult bits are done. Don't you feel good? :goodjob::clap:

Does the toe get "kitchner stitched (woven) or drawn together? I would recommend learning the Kitchner stitch even if it calls for the stitches to be drawn together. I think you will have a much better toe. Just my opinion.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

ohh you did wonderful....love the yarn...


----------

